# [Documentation] Livre sur le Kernel.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai tombé sur ça par hassard sur le forum en Anglais.

http://www.kroah.com/lkn/

----------

## Mickael

C'est excellent Merci!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Tuxicomane

D'ailleurs il est dans Portage !   :Smile: 

app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell

----------

## d2_racing

Ça m'a fait plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Oh! bien!!!

----------

## kernelsensei

Tous les pdfs en un ici (j'espère que je ne me suis pas planté d'ordre en assemblant ^^)

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as utilisé quel logiciel pour merger les pdf en un seul fichier ?

----------

## Temet

Merci  :Wink: 

Ptet KPDFTool pour le merge  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

non, j'ai utilisé pdftk

----------

## Transcyberien

Bon, premières paroles sur ce forum   :Smile: 

C'est marrant ça, quand j'ai découvert le site, je me suis tout de suite dit qu'il fallait que j'essaie de n'en faire qu'un seul fichier pdf.

Et j'ai réussi à enlever les fameuses hirondelles qui sont gênantes pour la lecture. Le fichier se trouve sur mon site.

----------

## Mickael

 *Transcyberien wrote:*   

> Bon, premières paroles sur ce forum  
> 
> C'est marrant ça, quand j'ai découvert le site, je me suis tout de suite dit qu'il fallait que j'essaie de n'en faire qu'un seul fichier pdf.
> 
> Et j'ai réussi à enlever les fameuses hirondelles qui sont gênantes pour la lecture. Le fichier se trouve sur mon site.

 

Merci et belle entrée sur le forum. Vraiment sympa le package pdfpage de latex.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Un autre peut être utile également, publié sous la même licence : 

Linux Device Drivers, Third Edition

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is the web site for the Third Edition of Linux Device Drivers, by Jonathan Corbet, Alessandro Rubini, and Greg Kroah-Hartman. For the moment, only the finished PDF files are available; we do intend to make an HTML version and the DocBook source available as well.
> 
> This book is available under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.0 license. That means that you are free to download and redistribute it. The development of the book was made possible, however, by those who purchase a copy from O'Reilly or elsewhere.
> ...

 

EDIT : Pour les hirondelles etc, regarder le code latex de Transcyberien sur son site. [/PUB_INSIDE]  :Wink: 

----------

## Transcyberien

Merci pour la pub   :Wink: 

Et comme j'avais un peu de temps ce soir, je me suis dit que ce serait rapide de refaire la même chose que précédemment.

Donc le fichier pdf final est disponible à ce  lien.

Bonne lecture   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

